# Greenies



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone here give their pups Greenies? If so, what size? The recommended size for a Maltese-sized dog is the Teenies but they are soooo small, I worry they could choke or something. Plus, the package says they should be six months old first or at a certain weight. Does anyone know why this is? I like that the Greenies help with teeth maintenance so I would like them to start snacking on them.  But, of course, I want them to be safe and healthy so I will wait if that really is best. Insight?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I think there is another thread on Greenies you might want to search for. From what I've read, they are not recommended. I gave Ollie one and don't plan on giving him anymore. My gut feeling was not to give it to him in the first place.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's the thread with referance to another discussion in Greenies...

Greenies


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow. Thank you for posting that link. I guess I was deluded for some reason into thinking they were a healthy treat. I'm glad I asked about it. We only do healthy food for them... they're on dry Wellness puppy food and they get Wellness puppy treats, Tricky Trainer treats and Zuke's treats. Anything bad about any of those?? The treats were listed as all-natural and I looked through the ingredients and nothing stood out as horrible...? And if Greenies are not good, what is a good treat that they can chew on that have dental benefits and are safe and all-natural?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have always given my Malts the flexible flavored nylon bones which they love. They can't break their teeth on them; chunks do not break off only tiny slivers that will easily pass through. They last a long time, too. I do not give edible bones, rawhide, pigs' ears, or anything that is too hard, messy, or has chunks that break off which they can choke on, or if swallowed, may lodge in the digestive tract. I also give the flossies which are good to chew and helps to scrape plaque off the teeth. :thumbsup:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

What are flossies?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

aprilb said:


> I have always given my Malts the flexible flavored nylon bones which they love. They can't break their teeth on them; chunks do not break off only tiny slivers that will easily pass through. They last a long time, too. I do not give edible bones, rawhide, pigs' ears, or anything that is too hard, messy, or has chunks that break off which they can choke on, or if swallowed, may lodge in the digestive tract. I also give the flossies which are good to chew and helps to scrape plaque off the teeth. :thumbsup:


I used flexible Nylabones for many years ... and then Claire bit off a huge chunk!! Thank goodness she threw it up. I was in touch with the Nylabone people and they said those are for puppies and they sent me a bunch of the hard ones ... in the shape of a wishbone and my guys love those and so far no problems and it's been at least a year.

Here's a picture of what was left after Claire bit off the entire end .... (I believe this was the "petite" size bone.)


----------



## VeronicaA (Nov 3, 2010)

My girls have always eaten Greenies. They have a small pack that is perfect for Maltese.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sher -- are the hard ones white? I need to take away his NylaBone b/c it is just like the one Claire bit the piece off of.


----------



## mo_mom (Nov 8, 2010)

Without greenies, how does everyone clean their maltie's teeth? Especially for puppies, since mine haven't finished teething yet. I have heard, from various pet store owners, that pups with undeveloped adult teeth do not need their teeth cleaned. Instead, I should just use a little piece gauze to wipe the teeth. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a rep for Nutro/Greenies- Just like ANY teeth cleaning treat/chews, doggie bicuits and toys, can potentially injure or sicken under certain conditions and circumstances. You have to supervise your pet when giving it to them. It is very important that pet parents read and follow the label directions on any food or treat that they feed, and follow the feeding guidelines. Greenies are not appropriate for all dogs. They should not be fed to dogs less than 6 months old, dogs less than 5 lbs, dogs with poor teeth and dogs who gulp foods or treats. We do offer an alternative called Greenies 'Lil BitsT in some locations. They are made with the same ingredients as greenies. You can chop them up into smaller pieces for smaller dogs and puppies.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

mo_mom said:


> Without greenies, how does everyone clean their maltie's teeth? Especially for puppies, since mine haven't finished teething yet. I have heard, from various pet store owners, that pups with undeveloped adult teeth do not need their teeth cleaned. Instead, I should just use a little piece gauze to wipe the teeth. Is that acceptable?


Delilah doesn't have all her adult teeth in and I use a soft rubber slip thingy that I bought at Petsmart and I do this on her teeth when ever I bathe her, every 7-10 days. The gauze or a soft baby wash cloth will work to.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt is almost 2 years old and I have been giving Greenies for long time now. My malt is 11 pounds though...and I give her the teenies which are meant for dogs under 15 pounnds. I watch Vanilla eat them and she chews them really well . I have never had any issues with Greenies and I am quite pleased with this product.


----------

